# 5.7.893 Radio With Liberty 3.0



## skyroket (Oct 26, 2011)

If anyone is curious, I went up to 5.7.893 and then restored a CWM backup of my Liberty 3. Obviously or not, it does overwrite your /system back to 5.5.886 but you keep the radio firmware. Make sure to do a backup of stock 5.7.893 so you can more easily get back on the upgrade path at a later date!


----------



## sjflowerhorn (Oct 17, 2011)

This is genius! Splendid.


----------



## neckbonest (Oct 29, 2011)

no matter what rom you flash the system version will always be what the rom is based off of. i would love to see a liberty update based off of 5.7.893


----------



## skyroket (Oct 26, 2011)

I can't find a "changelog" or list of benefits of 5.7.893, so I don't really know whether it's actually worth keeping around besides the radio firmware and kernel. Did they actually tweak something with /system to improve battery life or stop dropping data signal?


----------



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

skyroket said:


> I can't find a "changelog" or list of benefits of 5.7.893, so I don't really know whether it's actually worth keeping around besides the radio firmware and kernel. Did they actually tweak something with /system to improve battery life or stop dropping data signal?


yeah they tweaked a bunch on stuff, file systems, camera, battery fixes. i know on the android forums someone posted the entire fix list... it was long


----------

